# 03.11.2012-Sondershausen/Th Biketour zum Mittelpunkt der Erde-wer von Euch ist dabei?



## pixxelbiker (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo allerseits...
am nächsten Wochenende findet im Bergwerk Sondershausen/Thüringen wieder die alljährliche "Biketour zum Mittelpunkt" der Erde statt..
Hat sich dort zufällig ausser mir ausser mir noch jmd aus dem ibc angemeldet?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (2. November 2012)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits...
> am nächsten Wochenende findet im Bergwerk Sondershausen/Thüringen wieder die alljährliche "Biketour zum Mittelpunkt" der Erde statt..
> Hat sich dort zufällig ausser mir ausser mir noch jmd aus dem ibc angemeldet?



habe bei dem rennen 3x teilgenommen gehabt, ist einfach nur geil.
gibt es so aber nicht mehr!:-(

war mal etwas anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. November 2012)

Jep, die Rennvariante mit Einzelstart durch das Tor aus irgendeinem Indiana-Jones Teil war geil.

Die Tourenvariante ist aber auch nicht zu verachten. Da kann/konnte man 3-4 Stunden seine Kreise ziehen.
In einem Jahr bin ich mit viel betteln noch in eine Runde gestartet, bevor die Durchfahrt gesperrt wurde.
Hinter mir hat der Service bereits die Beleuchtung Sektion für Sektion abgeschaltet.

Totale Stille, ich allein mit mir, meinem Atem und dem Pulsschlag und dann macht einer das "Restlicht" aus. (Ich fuhr immer außerhalb seines Scheinwerferkegels vor Ihm her).
Es hatte was irgendwo zwischen totaler Geborgenheit und Panik 

Im absolut Dunklen traf ich jemanden, dessen Licht komplett versagt hatte und der sich Schritt für Schritt raustastet. Ich habe Ihn mit einer Notleuchte aus dem Rucksack versorgt, so daß er das Rennen fahrend beenden konnte 

Wenn die doofe Anreise aus dem Norden ( 500 Km im Auto für 4h radeln) meist bei Gammelwetter nicht wäre


----------



## pixxelbiker (12. November 2012)

sooo...ich hab mich mal getraut und mir die handybilder auf den pc gezogen...und mich dann geärgert das ich nicht doch die dslr mitgenommen hab :-( nächstes jahr bin ich dann wohl mit fotoequipment im berg 
hier nun die bilder aus dem bergwerk:

abends das bike im bikemobil verstaut, das bike meines arbeitskollegen kam am nächsten tag rein




nach langer fahrt und umleitungen wegen diverser baustellen, später als geplant auf dem besucherparkplatz angekommen




das tor zur unter(tage)welt





viele verrückte mit ein und dem selben hobby










norco truax2  norco sight3













meinereiner





















xxl schnitzel im anschluss




souvenier aus 720 m tiefe




[sig]Fotoalbum[/sig]


----------



## tomaten-joe (14. November 2012)

Wird sowas eigentlich auch in NRW angeboten. Das Ruhrgebiet hat doch soviele Schächte, kann man den da nicht irgendwie auch fahren.


----------



## pixxelbiker (19. November 2012)

...und hier ein filmchen dazu, nur grob mit moviemaker zusammengeschnitten:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8xFG0u5vp8"]Biketour zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 2013 / Sondershausen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## real_andy (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo!

Fährt dieses Jahr wieder jemand aus dem Forum mit?
Welche Tipps gibts bzgl. Reifen von euch?

Schönen Gruß
Andy


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Oktober 2014)

sehr interessante Sache


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Oktober 2014)

Wo kann man sich anmelden...? Bin wohl zu blöd nen Link zu finden...???


----------



## real_andy (15. Oktober 2014)

Meldeschluss war wohl am Montag.

Info und Anmeldung normalerweise über folgende Webseite:
http://www.sc-impuls.de/?portfolio=bikertour-zum-mittelpunkt-der-erde

(Rechts oben dann Anmeldung)


----------



## Su1dakra (22. Oktober 2014)

real_andy schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Fährt dieses Jahr wieder jemand aus dem Forum mit?
> Welche Tipps gibts bzgl. Reifen von euch?
> ...


Hi,
Ich werde mit einem Kumpel auch mitfahren.
Wegen den Reifen: Wir waren letztes Jahr in Merkers im Bergwerk. Da haben die Conti X-King gute Dienste geleistet.

Laut Homepage ist danach Schluß mit solchen Touren- schade


Bis bald im Wald, ähm Berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (7. November 2014)

das war wohl das letzte mal lt. oben genannter seite. schade schade, habs gerade erst entdeckt.


----------



## __Ich__ (9. September 2021)

Von wann bis wann fand denn das MTB-Rennen im sonderhausener Bergwerk statt?
Ich frage für einen Beitrag im BIKE Magazin

LG Paul


----------

